

Show HN: Python Widget – run python code on iOS today screen - oboroten
http://appmetrika.yandex.ru/serve/13834503489913254039?action=click&app_id=akhmetov.CustomWidget

======
boaticus
I really like this app. Great job. Do you have some examples of how you might
use this?

~~~
oboroten
Thanks!

I use it to make requests to my server and display the results. For example,
the way I look current positions and stats of my apps in App Store. I also
monitor the status of my servers (and errors in apps) in DO and much more.

In the next release I'll add more predefined scripts and features. Also in the
next release you will be able to take the current clipboard text and do
something with it. For example, translate into any language with some API.

